# 38G not so nano, fantasy nano



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Well finally moved up to a larger tank, 38G Miracles Aquarium. Everything has been moved out of the 15G and 8G to the 38G. Now with all my live rock in the 38G, rock work looks tiny =/ I'm thinking a Zoanthid tree on the right side, though still looking for inspiration. The 8G might turn into a sexy shrimp mansion. lots of choices...

Display
--------

38G Miracles Aquariums
Jager eheim 150w
CPR BakPak2 w/MJ1200
Jebao RW8
Mars Aqua 165W LED

Livestock
----------

Caramel clown
Onyx snow clown
2x CB ocellaris clowns










Caramel clown "Moo" is all over that Anemone


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

looks like a nice start - keep posting updates!


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

New zoa colony I got from Aquatic Kingdom over the weekend










Side tank shot










Nice feather duster coming out of live rock










"fish" the shrimp made an apperance










Snail meet, wait a minute you have legs!


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

So I'm going through what I feel is hell. My tank is going through dinoflagellates, I thought it was diatoms but its not. Dino in my tank is stringy and some have small bubbles on the end. It would be gone at night and return during light period. Whites are not on at all, only blues at 30%. I've boarded up my tank and did 4 days of darkness. Within hours on blues at 30% it was back. 

So i'm stumped, my clowns and orange spot goby all passed. All I have left are coral and my BTA. I'm sad that this is happening but what else is there for me to do?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

probably you did, but just in case. check reef central links

https://www.google.com/search?q=dinoflagellates+i+salt+water+tanks&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Sig, thanks for the help on that search. I dosed hydrogen peroxide at 1ml per 10 gallons for 5 days on 4 hour blue lighting @ 30%. In the process I lost my mini hammer lps. Zoas, favia and BTA have survived the 5 day dose. What really helped for me was a fresh water dip for 3 of my rocks for 5 min each. Currently I can have my whites on all day and the pic below shows the worst it can get. It's still a battle, currently tracking pics of my tank with the bloom.

Any reviews on "fauna marin dino x" I'm thinking about treating my tank with it as its a lot better.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Stop. 
My suggestion is to do nothing except waterchanges for a month. Don't dose anything and don't add fish so you won't be feeding and therefore you will not be adding any nutrients and the nuisance algae will run it's course. 

It is also possible that you don't have enough live rock for biological filtration.

How old is this tank?


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

fesso clown, Thats what I've been doing and not touching the substrate. I'm still on minimum 6 hours light schedule. Lights go on when I come home from work around 6pm. Haven't done much other than the 3 rock fresh water dip. 

**Note: I'm sumpless and have an HOB CPR skimmer and a AC50 running a sponge and carbon. Not sure if thats worth mentioning but may help.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I've battled dino's several times, water changes alone didn't help, because they continued to feed on the trace minerals added. Manual removal, increased flow, reduced lighting schedule, lighter/more targeted feedings to avoid waste and good husbandry will sort it, maybe in a couple of weeks, depending on the source of the issue. Start with smaller more regular water changes and vacuuming out the top layer of sand and increasing the flow. And don't lose hope, it's a slow but effective process.


----------



## Elder1945 (Apr 18, 2009)

Well dino sucks.... I had it in my 210 and it was defeating to say the least.
I did however beat in in 3 weeks.

1. Lights out: 3 days off 2 days on.
2. Overdose h202 3ml per 10gallon.
3. Aggressively removed by hand.

I did not lose anything that I could physically see but I did do damage to things.

This is day 5 of the outbreak.

This is day 20 of the outbreak.

This is day 20 something when it was finally gone.


This honestly almost made me rip down my whole tank and restart. If I was you with the live stock that you have left I would cut my losses and restart. This sounds bad but will end up taking less time and work and you will probably have better success in the end.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

I haven't been on for a while but finally seeing progress. After countless water changes and cutting back light, got it to where its minimal growth with lights on. One step further was using Fauna Marin Dino-X. This made this biggest impact in dino removal. Mind you it was used when there little showing on the sand bed. I'm on the 3rd dose and ready to do a water change and drop a fresh bag of carbon back in the tank. Everything is looking awesome! I appreciate all the advise given above and Elliot at bigreefdepot for Dino-X.

Did some new used hardware upgrades, Eshopps PSK-100h w/sicce pump and CPR Aquafuge 2 Lrg. This replaced the CPR BakPak2 and AC50 setup. Hang-on-bak life, forever sump-less


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

&#55357;&#56397; That's what we're here for! Its looking good, im excited to see how things progress.


----------

